# Fliegenschnur aufspulen



## MucK2oo7 (26. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab hier meine Fliegenschnur vor mir liegen und will diese auf meine Rolle spulen, jetzt ist meine Frage:
Muss ich die Fliegenschnur in einer bestimmten Richtung aufspulen, sprich, muss ein bestimmtes ende oben bzw unten sein.
Auf der Packung steht was von Front Taper, Rear Taper und Running Line, was muss ich beachten?

**EDIT**

Habs gefunden, da ist ein Zettel an dem einem Ende wo drauf steht: This end to reel
Also ist das wohl das Ende was zuerst auf die Spule muss.
Wenn ich mir irre bitte posten!

Danke!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## antonio (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aufspulen*

als erstes das backing auf die rolle dort "this end to reel" befestigen und aufspulen.

gruß antonio


----------



## maesox (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aufspulen*

Das Ende an deiner Spule kommt direkt ans Backing! dann ganz normal aufspulen und sie ist so auf deiner Fliegenrolle wie sie sollte!


----------



## Rausreißer (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aufspulen*

Ja so kann man es machen.
  Also erstmal das Backing aufspulen.
  Dann das Ende der Fliegenschnur mit etwas Tesafilm auf dem Backing befestigen und dann die Fliegenschnur aufspulen, um zu ermitteln ob der Platz reicht.
  Erst dann die Fliegenschnur mit dem Backing dauerhaft verbinden oder ev. das Backing etwas kürzen.

  Gernot #h


----------



## antonio (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenschnur aufspulen*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Ja so kann man es machen.
> Also erstmal das Backing aufspulen.
> Dann das Ende der Fliegenschnur mit etwas Tesafilm auf dem Backing befestigen und dann die Fliegenschnur aufspulen, um zu ermitteln ob der Platz reicht.
> Erst dann die Fliegenschnur mit dem Backing dauerhaft verbinden oder ev. das Backing etwas kürzen.
> ...



wenn ich nicht weiß wieviel backing drauf muß spule ich erst die flugschnur auf und fülle dann entsprechend viel backing auf.danach alles wieder abgespult und umgekehrt wieder drauf.

gruß antonio


----------

